

Ask HN: good locations to live in Portland, OR? - MrThePlague

I'm moving to Portland in a month and I am going to rent an apartment. I am looking for suggestions for a location that has a tech vibe, decent bars and restaurants, and all around good quality of life.<p>I have heard good things about the Pearl District. I think it is a bit out of my price range.
======
wj
When I used to live there (over a decade ago) I really liked the Hawthorne
area just over the bridge in SE. I believe most of the tech companies at the
time were out in Beaverton but that was before the current startup craze.

I worked in Hillsdale which is just out of downtown. Nice area but but I don't
know about the tech scene.

